# Cockerpoo anal glands itching and shaking head



## bonnetamarie44 (11 mo ago)

Took my 13 week cockerpoo to vet yesterday as scooting and itching bottom. Her anal glands were very blocked
This morning she done same but is continuously shaking her head and scratches. I can't see any fleas. She had first flea treatment at 3 weeks. I don't know if she got infection from issues or allergic to things. Just recently started urinating on the grass but my husband has got grass seed on there.
So many things it could be
Hoping to get vet appointment this morning


----------

